

How much is too minimal? - transmit101
http://rfw.posterous.com/how-to-measure-exactly-how-minimal

======
aymeric
you can't really be sure your new signup page is better than the other unless
you measure the improvements.

Maybe when doing this kind of change, you should to run some a/b tests to
confirm your assumptions?

